# Pregnancy at 50 +



## Emmacasting (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My name is Emma Furniss and I work for a TV casting company called Casting House where we specialise in finding people for TV shows and documentaries.
 
We are currently casting for a documentary series for Discovery International at the moment all about unique and unusual pregnancies. As part of this we are looking for lots of different women in different situations to share their pregnancy stories. One of the particular stories we are looking into and would like to follow is that where the mother to be is 50 or over.
 
The show focus on women’s different and varying pregnancy stories and their individual journeys. We are therefore looking for extraordinary women who are currently going through a unique or unusual pregnancy to share their story , their challenges, 
and their day to day routines and how they are preparing for the birth of their child. 
 
From sharing the news with your loved ones, to medical appointments and baby showers – right up to the big day itself - we want to explore the realities – the highs and lows, the excitement and the inevitable anxieties that being an extraordinary pregnant mum brings, and help you share your pregnancy story.


If you think this could be for you or you may know someone who is interested then please get in touch and drop me an email at [email protected] or on 01908 681 142.

Best,

Emma Furniss


----------

